# Large Scale Train Show Sellers



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

In the SWGRS 2012 thread, a referance to swap meet tables (Swap tables may add a bigger variety of items than just the regular dealers.) makes me believe this show has been a dealer's only show.

If this is true, what about the Your ECLS show? Is it a dealer show only?

If this is so, I must say this is very discouraging as I prefer to buy used when ever I can.

Sure I buy some things new, but by and far my equipment is used.

If the ECLS show at York is a dealer only show, then my only reason for going would be to see what is available in G gauge and to visit with fellow MLS members.

I sure hope it's not a dealer only show.


----------



## Cyborg1 (Jun 16, 2009)

Randy, 
The ECLSTS is a dealers' show. I have seen some used items but those are very, very limited. I've never seen anything like a swap table. I do know that right before the show people will try selling and buying items and then meet at the show to handle the transaction. One change for this year is no Autumn Show. However, come springtime (Mar: 2013) everyone is biting at the bit to get out. Although you prefer to buy used, you might be surprised at some of the prices. Using cash instead of a credit card can yield benefits plus there is no shipping. And you're right: you get to visit with some friends!! I really think you would enjoy the show! 
Joe


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Randy

My recollection is it is all dealers. Folks do not bring boxes of used stuff and have tables of swap meet type selling if that is what you mean

HOWEVER, the dealers range from Nicholas Smith and Trainworld, USAT, Eaglewing, etc and many other national brands to what I would call small independent guys with piles of stuff on the table, some new and some used. EG, I get several LGB and ARISTO switches used every year from a dealer on the wall across from the live plant people.

And there are typically deals for new stuff, particuarly from N Smith that are very good and may approach used prices. 

So I would not let a dealer show discourage you, as you will find stuff all over that may appeal to you, plus we all get to meet and have fun!

My 2 cents

Jerry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Live plant people? 

I've heard of them.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

To clarify my question, as Jerry stated, "small independent guys" meaning guys like me that are not licensed dealers is what my question is. Just individuals that have a lot of stuff they want to sell.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

there was a person who brought in a collection to sell at the last march show. 
lao


----------

